# IC engines with glass cylinder and graphite piston



## Jan Ridders (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,
After I posted about my flame eater with glass cylinder yesterday I got a remark from Cogsy (Al?) about the possiblility to use graphite pistons for Internal Combustion engines. Well, I can tell you that I designed and made several IC engines with a graphite piston running in a glass cylinder this year and they all are running very well.
I used glass that I cut out of a special syringe with 2mm wall thickness and very accurate inner diameter. The graphite piston is running in it with neglectable friction and no lubrication and cooling is needed. Special peculiarity is the visible combustion fires through the glass cylinder.
Here pictures of a:
1. 1-Cylinder 4-stroke with rotary valve;see:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_1-cilinder_glas_4takt/1cil_glas_frameset.htm
2. 2-Cylinder 4-stroke with opposed pistons and rotary valve; see:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_linford_glas/linford_glas_frameset.htm
3. 1-Cylinder 2-stroke with 4-stroke behavor (hybrid); see:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_1-cilinder_glas_2takt/1cil_glas_frameset.htm

Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## HYTECH (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have any videos?? They look awesome! Would love to see one running in the dark.


----------



## navigator (Oct 9, 2012)

That Sir is one of the most classy things I have seen in an awfully long time.


----------



## MuellerNick (Oct 10, 2012)

> Would love to see one running in the dark.



If you look at the links he gave, you'll find a vid of it running in the dark.
Admittedly, that looks damned cool!

On the other hand, a noisy and ineffective light source. 

Nick


----------



## HYTECH (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks. For some reason the links didn't show up on my android tablet yesterday.


----------

